# alternator



## Flowrider18 (Nov 11, 2005)

My alternator is shot and in order to get at it i have to take apart or even completely remove the supercharger. How big of a project is this to take on with me and another person. am i better off leaving it to a mechanic? The mechanics price is $225 labor + whatever the alternator costs..any comments would help, thanks


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

What kind of vehicle are you doing this on?


----------



## Flowrider18 (Nov 11, 2005)

93 325is


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not sure about a supercharged engine but I "assume" that if you can get the belt off and remove whatever bolts are holding the supercharger in, which is probably attached to a bracket that is attached to the alternator, then all you need to do is take off the power and ground wires in back and undo the two big bolts that hold it on. (You should be able to pull the belt off by hand with some strength but I think you'll have to take the guide pulley off that's next to the alt.) Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Flowrider18 (Nov 11, 2005)

I decided to have a mechanic do it over the weekend for me. He said it wasnt to bad just hard to get at all the bolts and such because everything is so tight. Im just happy to have my car back in action


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Right on!


----------

